# snow plowing in a '94 toyota pickup



## ciscokid (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi guys new to the website, thanks for all the info, was just wondering I can put a snowplow on my toyota truck, the GWR on the front axle is 2650 and is it possible to even snow plow with it? thanks, my boss runs a landscaping company and wants to expand to snowplow and asked me to look into getting a snowplow for the truck, and thanks in advance for the info great site!!


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

you get snow in new mexico?


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to Plowsite.

Yes you can put a plow on your Toyota. Our ST or MT series would have been recommended applications for it. We no longer produce these models but there are some dealers out there that still have them in stock. The other option would be to look for a used one.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

bribrius;576799 said:


> you get snow in new mexico?


It's the new snow belt. LOL


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

No reason you can't. The older Toys make excellent plow trucks for small areas.

Won't have a ton of plow choices but Snoway would be one of them. They have some nice plows for your truck.


----------



## ciscokid (Sep 1, 2008)

yes it does snow in new mexico, and some times a lot, ok so Snowy plows i will check them out thanks guys...


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

ciscokid;576885 said:


> yes it does snow in new mexico, and some times a lot, ok so Snowy plows i will check them out thanks guys...


Hope it is just a typo but it is SNO Way plows

Brad


----------



## ciscokid (Sep 1, 2008)

ok so sno-way does not produce the one for my truck, any other suggestions?


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

ciscokid;576908 said:


> ok so sno-way does not produce the one for my truck, any other suggestions?


Contact our Albuquerque retailer and they should be able to help you out. They buy through a distributor in Denver and I know for sure that there are MT plows in stock there.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

toby4492;576934 said:


> Contact our Albuquerque retailer and they should be able to help you out. They buy through a distributor in Denver and I know for sure that there are MT plows in stock there.


Tom is there mountains there or something I must of missed those days of geography? then again i recall 2 seasons ago texas had snow and ice for christmas. meyers makes little plows or what about Snowbear


----------



## anj4ever6236 (Nov 16, 2009)

I just bougth a 1993 toyota pick up 4wd manual trans....it has a meyers plow and it seems to be holding it rigth not like those little trucks that seem to be hitting the ground.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

anj4ever6236;886043 said:


> I just bougth a 1993 toyota pick up 4wd manual trans....it has a meyers plow and it seems to be holding it rigth not like those little trucks that seem to be hitting the ground.


Yes thats why there saying those older toyo trucks are very good plowing machines for smaller places,it should do well for as long as you dont plow like your driving 1ton diesle.Start off with keeping your snowbanks well back its hard to move them back later with those lighter trucks.


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

I would definately check the frame on that old Toy. Up here in wisconsin the frames on them rot out and break like matchsticks! Usually right behind the cab


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

veggin psd;886957 said:


> I would definately check the frame on that old Toy. Up here in wisconsin the frames on them rot out and break like matchsticks! Usually right behind the cab


and its an easy fix to re-box it. We run two 94 toyota's with fishers and they're unbeatable for driveways (except maybe a toughened up jeep.)


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Do we believe in reincarnation.


----------



## 1redrocker (Jan 28, 2011)

*need a meyers mount for toyota 1992*



anj4ever6236;886043 said:


> I just bougth a 1993 toyota pick up 4wd manual trans....it has a meyers plow and it seems to be holding it rigth not like those little trucks that seem to be hitting the ground.


Hello, I am having trouble getting/ finding the mount for a Meyers TM plow I have for my 1992 toyota pickup...can anyone help?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

1redrocker;1217309 said:


> Hello, I am having trouble getting/ finding the mount for a Meyers TM plow I have for my 1992 toyota pickup...can anyone help?


what year what motor what style


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1redrocker;1217309 said:


> Hello, I am having trouble getting/ finding the mount for a Meyers TM plow I have for my 1992 toyota pickup...can anyone help?


How about building your own mount?


----------



## 2brothersyc (Oct 17, 2009)

my dad has a 99 Tacoma with like 470k on it its a manual with the original clutch tranny and engine


----------



## 1redrocker (Jan 28, 2011)

*truck data*



KGRlandscapeing;1217433 said:


> what year what motor what style


1992 4 x 4 Toyota Pickup, 3.0 V-6 (3vze) Just rebuilt it. I just picked up a Meyers TM plow that has some wear...an a frame, pump and good angle rams no mount for the vehicle. Probably hard to find a old Toyota mount?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

I think your going to have to find a clevis thats close to the frame width and make your own push plates


----------



## peterng (Apr 13, 2006)

89-94 pickups tend to rot inside the box frame right above the rear shock mounts. Those frames need to be cleaned out really well and oiled religously. The box frame is death.

I've got Timbrens in the front of mine and it sits stock all the time. I love the Timbrens, they work very well. I love the old engine mount pump Speedcast as well. 

I find I need to carry 4-500lbs of ballast behind the rear axle. Otherwise the plow gets hung up a lot on your banks. It's not very good at backdragging as well as the plow is just to light. I need back drag blades for both trucks. Would save me some pile of time.

Anyways, you'll love it I am sure. Frame is your only nemesis. Well, as long as those plastic timing chain guides have been swapped out for steel guides by the time she hits 150,000 miles. One thing for sure, over the years, all trucks did not get better built in order to save manufacturers money.
Pete


----------

